# Batman vs Korra



## PhillipBeLikeWhat (Sep 12, 2014)

Wanted a thread with batman in it, and by some extent Korra since S3 is over and i watched it all.


Batman


Korra

*Random Encounter
Batman is aware she's a superhuman but unaware of her capabilities
Morales On
30 Feet Starting Distance
Battle at Gotham*
Anyway who takes this one?
My Next Match will be Luffy and Naruto vs Shazam


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 12, 2014)

Batman dies.
/thread


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 12, 2014)

Stomp in Korra's favor since bats has no prep time(and he'd need quite a bit for Korra)


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2014)

Korra gets an explosive Baterang to the face.


----------



## Imperator100 (Sep 12, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Korra gets an explosive Baterang to the face.


More like Batman throws one only for Korra to deflect it back with Airbending + Hypersonic Reflexes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2014)

Imperator100 said:


> More like Batman throws one only for Korra to deflect it back with Airbending + Hypersonic Reflexes.



You must think Batman is slow ,


----------



## kaiyokoon (Sep 12, 2014)

What is this shit? Batman murders her, he's beaten much stronger with no prep. The notion that Batman is helpless without prep is nonsense when we're not talking about class 50 +.


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 12, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> You must think Batman is slow ,



Compared to Korra? About the same or a little less. He's hypersonic and around bullet timing while Korra's around mach 10. Unless I'm totally misinformed on Bats's speed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2014)

All of Korra single speed feats Batman has them in aces.

He once dodge a sniper bullet and KO the sniper a few blocks away on top of a building with a baterang at the same time.

With the Batsuit which is 

- Highly fire resistant
- Highly insulated 
- resistant to concussive force

Make most of Korra bending (with the exception of earth and water bending ) moot.


----------



## Wan (Sep 12, 2014)

Korra is powerful enough that Batman would need to beat her by outsmarting her rather than outfighting her.  He can't win a straight fight with her.



Danger Doom said:


> Make most of Korra bending (with the exception of earth and water bending ) moot.



So it makes most of Korra's bending moot...except, you know, half of it.


----------



## Imperator100 (Sep 12, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> You must think Batman is slow ,


Never said that Batman wouldn't dodge it as well 

I was about to say that Korra would just fly up and destroy the city (Avatars have City+ Level DC right? From the Kyoshi Island Moving Feat?) but then I remembered morals were on. Assuming they both start on the ground my best guess is Korra trap Batman's limbs in thick rock before he can do anything (similar to what Aang did to Ozai). If they are on a building or some I imagine Korra could quickly fly up and create an air bubble and then just pick off Batman at will.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2014)

Wan said:


> Korra is powerful enough that Batman would need to beat her by outsmarting her rather than outfighting her.  He can't win a straight fight with her.
> 
> 
> 
> So it makes most of Korra's bending moot...except, you know, half of it.



What? 

Korra is a glass canon any and every hit Batman lands on her will fuck her up. He has hurt far far superior opponents than Korra.
Thus his equipment is tailored for his opponents.

Infact if an Equalist/Amon can get within h2h combat range,  Batman sure as hell can do it. The only exception here the moment he is within H2h range Korra hits the floor.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2014)

Imperator100 said:


> Never said that Batman wouldn't dodge it as well
> 
> I was about to say that Korra would just fly up and destroy the city (Avatars have City+ Level DC right? From the Kyoshi Island Moving Feat?) but then I remembered morals were on. Assuming they both start on the ground my best guess is Korra trap Batman's limbs in thick rock before he can do anything (similar to what Aang did to Ozai). If they are on a building or some I imagine Korra could quickly fly up and create an air bubble and then just pick off Batman at will.



She traps batman, he drops a bat pellet or an explosive to blast himself free. 

Air bubble, batman activated his rebreather


----------



## Island (Sep 12, 2014)

Doesn't Batman know every martial art in the world or something crazy like that? If Batman gets close, he manhandles Korra.

Unless there's some huge strenght/speed discrepancy I don't know about.


----------



## Wan (Sep 12, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> What?
> 
> Korra is a glass canon any and every hit Batman lands on her will fuck her up. He has hurt far far superior opponents than Korra.
> Thus his equipment is tailored for his opponents.
> ...



Glass cannon?



Highlighted in the red circle is Korra.  She got knocked between two pillars by Zaheer, without cushioning the fall, and wasn't much worse for wear from it.  This was at the start of their fight.  That's even before considering how she is able to deflect hits with bending.

Equalists/Amon never had to face Korra with the Avatar State.



Island said:


> Doesn't Batman know every martial art in the world or something crazy like that? If Batman gets close, he manhandles Korra.
> 
> Unless there's some huge strenght/speed discrepancy I don't know about.



How does that make a difference?  Even if he "knows every martial art in the world", that doesn't mean he's the best at any given one.  And it still doesn't change how he can't enhance his blows with fire, or wind strong enough to knock a person down, or cause the earth right under them to come up and hit his opponent in the face, like Korra can.


----------



## Island (Sep 12, 2014)

Wan said:


> How does that make a difference?  Even if he "knows every martial art in the world", that doesn't mean he's the best at any given one.


"He [Batman] has mastered 127 styles of martial arts including Muay Thai, Escrima, Krav Maga, Capoeira, Savate, Yawyan, Taekwondo, Judo, Jujitsu, Ninjitsu, Kendo, Fencing, Kenjutsu, Kali, Bojutsu, Francombat, Boxing, Kickboxing, Hapkido, Wing Chun, Parkour, Shorin Ryu, Silat, Chin Na, Kyudo, Aikido, Varma Ati, Jeet Kune Do, Shaolin, Ba Gua, Hung Gar, Tai Chi, Kung Fu, Kenpo, and Karate. His primary form of combat is an idiosyncratic admixture of Tae Kwon Do, Judo, Muay Thai, Kickboxing, Karate, Boxing, Jujitsu, and Ninjitsu."

I can't find a direct source, but both the Batman Wiki and the DC Wiki confirm this. I'd like somebody here to confirm this, but if it's true, then, yes, Batman is a master at _every single one_.



Wan said:


> And it still doesn't change how he can't enhance his blows with fire, or wind strong enough to knock a person down, or cause the earth right under them to come up and hit his opponent in the face, like Korra can.


Why does he need to?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2014)

Are you trying to suggest Korra will shrug off Batman hits ? 


Despite having to free himself from a straitjacket and benchpress a coffin lid through 600 pounds of loose soil that's suffocating him, Bats is able to break free from his own grave (literally). All this while not being in top shape to begin with due to having not rested for days, been subjected to drugs, and Joker's new Venom without time to properly recover 


Korra in her Avatar state succumb to poison, Batman over power it.


----------



## Mexikorn (Sep 12, 2014)

PhillipBeLikeWhat said:


> Wanted a thread with batman in it, and by some extent Korra since S3 is over and i watched it all.
> 
> 
> Batman
> ...



It's quite ridicolous how this is going so far, I like it
So the scenario is, Batman in full batsuit just strolls around the corner and sees Korra? And then both are like, BATSHIT I gotta kill this guy fast. Unless they both act way out of character I can't help myself that Random Encounter is a hillariously stupid way to describe the starting conditions of a fight. My approach to this is, Batman comes around the corner, random fight is about to errupt, Batman batrealizes he is outclassed so he talks/threatens Korra into submission/not fighting and then sneakily BatPressurePointKnocksHerOut. Or something like that, but it won't come to a Climax. Since they don't have a reason to fight in the first place... you kno



Imperator100 said:


> Never said that Batman wouldn't dodge it as well
> 
> I was about to say that Korra would just fly up and destroy the city (Avatars have City+ Level DC right? From the Kyoshi Island Moving Feat?) but then I remembered morals were on. Assuming they both start on the ground my best guess is Korra trap Batman's limbs in thick rock before he can do anything (similar to what Aang did to Ozai). If they are on a building or some I imagine Korra could quickly fly up and create an air bubble and then just pick off Batman at will.



 In Character Korra sees randomly sees Batman in the Streets and her first thought is: "Ermargherd, it's Batman, better go apeshit Avatar Mode, fly away and nuke this fucker, I don't care about civilians or casualties, Batman must dieeeeeeeeeeeeee"


----------



## PhillipBeLikeWhat (Sep 12, 2014)

Korra can be smart when she wants to, but she's too... Impulsive...
Anyway wouldn't the earthbending move here fuck up batman any bit?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9P0kvdCHeVM[/YOUTUBE]
2:15


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2014)

In Gotham? 

Yeah Korra isn't taking him in his city


----------



## Mexikorn (Sep 12, 2014)

Island said:


> "He [Batman] has mastered 127 styles of martial arts including *Muay Thai*, Escrima, Krav Maga, Capoeira, Savate, Yawyan, Taekwondo, Judo, Jujitsu, *Ninjitsu*, Kendo, Fencing, Kenjutsu, Kali, Bojutsu, Francombat, Boxing, Kickboxing, Hapkido, Wing Chun, Parkour, Shorin Ryu, Silat, Chin Na, Kyudo, Aikido, Varma Ati, Jeet Kune Do, Shaolin, Ba Gua, Hung Gar, Tai Chi, Kung Fu, Kenpo, and Karate. His primary form of combat is an idiosyncratic admixture of Tae Kwon Do, Judo, *Muay Thai*, Kickboxing, Karate, Boxing, Jujitsu, and *Ninjitsu*."
> 
> I can't find a direct source, but both the Batman Wiki and the DC Wiki confirm this. I'd like somebody here to confirm this, but if it's true, then, yes, Batman is a master at _every single one_.
> 
> ...



you keep repeating yourself and i wasnt even bored


----------



## Island (Sep 12, 2014)

Mexikorn said:


> you keep repeating yourself and i wasnt even bored


Uh.

That says "Batman knows A, B, C, X, Y, and Z. His primary form of combat is X and Y mixed with A and B."

Ninjutsu and Muay Thai are repeated because the second sentence states that those two are part of his _primary_ fighting style.

Holy reading comprehension, Batman.


----------



## Imperator100 (Sep 12, 2014)

Mexikorn said:


> In Character Korra sees randomly sees Batman in the Streets and her first thought is: "Ermargherd, it's Batman, better go apeshit Avatar Mode, fly away and nuke this fucker, I don't care about civilians or casualties, Batman must dieeeeeeeeeeeeee"


...Did you actually read what I posted? the first sentence is what Korra would do if Morals were OFF. I said "but then I remembered morals were on." Conversely the second part of what I seems very in-character. Quick immobilization or getting out of range, depending on location.


----------



## Atem (Sep 12, 2014)

Island said:


> Doesn't Batman know every martial art in the world or something crazy like that? If Batman gets close, he manhandles Korra.
> 
> Unless there's some huge strenght/speed discrepancy I don't know about.



He knows a lot, yeah. Regardless of which version we're talking about. New 52 Batman has a lot of knowledge on pressure points some that can put a person into a coma or kill them if done incorrectly. While wearing his standard suit he is bullet-proof and rocket proof. In terms of strength, Bats is strong enough to break/shatter concrete and steel. As well as being capable of overpowering people injected with venom. 

The problem is speed if we're talking about New 52 Batman. He is a bullet-timer but his feats of bullet timing are not exactly in slow-motion so we can't actually get a good scaling on them. Some seem more like aim-dodging but Batman has outrun explosions which is clear.


----------



## PhillipBeLikeWhat (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm wondering here.... Can Comic Aang feats be scaled to Korra?
Because otherwise Korra would make him... sink


----------



## Island (Sep 12, 2014)

The comics are canon, so I don't see why not.


----------



## Dudebro (Sep 12, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Are you trying to suggest Korra will shrug off Batman hits ?
> 
> 
> Despite having to free himself from a straitjacket and benchpress a coffin lid through 600 pounds of loose soil that's suffocating him, Bats is able to break free from his own grave (literally). All this while not being in top shape to begin with due to having not rested for days, been subjected to drugs, and Joker's new Venom without time to properly recover
> ...



People in the avatar series get solid rock shattered across their bodies with full on contact and only respond with a painful grunt...Even children...No broken bones they just say ow and cringe a bit. 600 pounds isn't enough.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 12, 2014)

what is this shit?

one of the greatest minds and martial artists with decades of experience whose fought alongside and against gods...losing to a shitbird hormonal teenage girl?

niqqa plz.

one. fucking. jab.

thats all it would take.


----------



## PhillipBeLikeWhat (Sep 12, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> what is this shit?
> 
> one of the greatest minds and martial artists with decades of experience whose fought alongside and against gods...losing to a shitbird hormonal teenage girl?
> 
> ...



Well i don't know what your watching
But korra is alot of mature in Change with a few Reasonable Impulsive moves that make her fun.

Korra knows Martial Arts to a degree too, Don't forget bending is actually based on it so yeah


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 12, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> what is this shit?
> 
> one of the greatest minds and martial artists with decades of experience whose fought alongside and against gods...losing to a shitbird hormonal teenage girl?
> 
> ...



Oh, I'm sure the Sailor Moon fandom would love to explain to you why this appeal is straight garbage


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2014)

Bending is a Martial art yes but Korra isn't a master bender in her own verse.


----------



## Island (Sep 12, 2014)

Bending is based on real martial arts, yeah, but Korra hasn't really mastered any of them, never mind that while Korra knows about four, Batman has mastered over a hundred.

Let's also not forget how hilariously incompetent Korra is. She barely thinks a move ahead while people have stated that Batman usually thinks ten to fifteen moves head. Never mind how ridiculously more intelligent Batman is.


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 13, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Are you trying to suggest Korra will shrug off Batman hits ?
> 
> 
> Despite having to free himself from a straitjacket and benchpress a coffin lid through 600 pounds of loose soil that's suffocating him, Bats is able to break free from his own grave (literally). All this while not being in top shape to begin with due to having not rested for days, been subjected to drugs, and Joker's new Venom without time to properly recover
> ...



Pretty sure that doesn't equal being sent through stone pillars. Batman's very low-end superhuman. Korra's used to the level of hit that Batman could throw.

I'm going to go with the superhuman that fires off gigantic jets of flame, Throws boulders, and etc. in this one, at least if we're going with Batman winning in HtH rather than using gadgetry.


----------



## Wan (Sep 13, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Are you trying to suggest Korra will shrug off Batman hits ?



"Hits" as in punches from Batman?  In light of that feat of getting slammed across a couple rock pillars and not being bothered by it?  Yes.




Island said:


> "He [Batman] has mastered 127 styles of martial arts including Muay Thai, Escrima, Krav Maga, Capoeira, Savate, Yawyan, Taekwondo, Judo, Jujitsu, Ninjitsu, Kendo, Fencing, Kenjutsu, Kali, Bojutsu, Francombat, Boxing, Kickboxing, Hapkido, Wing Chun, Parkour, Shorin Ryu, Silat, Chin Na, Kyudo, Aikido, Varma Ati, Jeet Kune Do, Shaolin, Ba Gua, Hung Gar, Tai Chi, Kung Fu, Kenpo, and Karate. His primary form of combat is an idiosyncratic admixture of Tae Kwon Do, Judo, Muay Thai, Kickboxing, Karate, Boxing, Jujitsu, and Ninjitsu."
> 
> I can't find a direct source, but both the Batman Wiki and the DC Wiki confirm this. I'd like somebody here to confirm this, but if it's true, then, yes, Batman is a master at _every single one_.



Whoever wrote that was wanking Batman to Mary Sue levels.  Anyways, you didn't answer my question.  What difference does it make if he's "mastered" each martial art in an actual fight?



> Why does he need to?



He doesn't need to, it's just an advantage Korra has that Batman doesn't, and no amount of mastering martial arts is going to change that.


Island said:


> Bending is based on real martial arts, yeah, but Korra hasn't really mastered any of them, never mind that while Korra knows about four, Batman has mastered over a hundred.
> 
> Let's also not forget how hilariously incompetent Korra is. She barely thinks a move ahead while people have stated that Batman usually thinks ten to fifteen moves head. Never mind how ridiculously more intelligent Batman is.



Korra has mastered the martial arts behind waterbending, earthbending, and firebending in order to move on to the next.  That's how Avatar training works.

Batman is more clever than Korra (I wouldn't call Korra _incompetent_, though).  Like I said, he would have to find a way to _outsmart_ Korra, and likely could in a broad sort of confrontation.  But in a straight fight, thinking ten to fifteen moves ahead isn't going to help much when a boulder the size of large building is about to be dropped on you.


----------



## Volt manta (Sep 13, 2014)

No one beats Batman in his own damn city; not Superman, and not Korra. At the start of the match he drops a smoke pellet, then he either:
a ) pressure points the living hell out of her. 
b ) uses one of his many, many weapons he has on him. Just pick one, and it'll probably fuck Korra:

c ) runs to the batcave and gets prepared. You did make the whole of Gotham his playground...


----------



## Island (Sep 13, 2014)

Wan said:


> Whoever wrote that was wanking Batman to Mary Sue levels.


Whether or not that's Mary Sue-esque or not is irrelevant.



Wan said:


> Anyways, you didn't answer my question.  What difference does it make if he's "mastered" each martial art in an actual fight?


I didn't answer the question because it's self-explanatory. You get a lot more versatility knowing more than one fighting style, never mind a _hundred_.

It's also a testament to just how skilled Batman is.

On top of that, bending is based on fighting styles that Batman knows. Korra can augment her hand-to-hand with bending, but that doesn't mean anything if she can't hit somebody. She's not hitting somebody who has not only mastered the fighting style she's using but has probably figured out what her next fifteen moves are going to be.



Wan said:


> He doesn't need to, it's just an advantage Korra has that Batman doesn't, and no amount of mastering martial arts is going to change that.


Yes it does. You first need to prove that Korra is even hitting Batman in the first place.



Wan said:


> Batman is more clever than Korra (I wouldn't call Korra _incompetent_, though).


More clever is an understatement. Saying Batman is more clever would be like saying that you're more clever than an infant. His IQ is somewhere around 200, IIRC, and again, he's thinking fifteen moves ahead and does things like win multiple chess matches simultaneously.



Wan said:


> Like I said, he would have to find a way to _outsmart_ Korra, and likely could in a broad sort of confrontation.


"Likely" is an understatement.



Wan said:


> But in a straight fight, thinking ten to fifteen moves ahead isn't going to help much when a boulder the size of large building is about to be dropped on you.


Again, how are you so certain that Batman is going to get hit?

Korra attacks. Batman dodges. Batman counterattacks. When we're talking about somebody who knows a hundred martial arts, including a touch of death, and is probably multiple times more intelligent and a _lot_ more accuate, e.g. when he , I really doubt that Korra has much of a chance unless, again, there's some crazy speed discrepancy here.


----------



## Wan (Sep 13, 2014)

Island said:


> Whether or not that's Mary Sue-esque or not is irrelevant.



In any case, it's a wiki quote.  Not exactly authoritative.



> I didn't answer the question because it's self-explanatory. You get a lot more versatility knowing more than one fighting style, never mind a _hundred_.
> 
> It's also a testament to just how skilled Batman is.
> 
> On top of that, bending is based on fighting styles that Batman knows. Korra can augment her hand-to-hand with bending, but that doesn't mean anything if she can't hit somebody. She's not hitting somebody who has not only mastered the fighting style she's using but has probably figured out what her next fifteen moves are going to be.



How does it mean she can't hit him?  He's skilled.  He's versatile.  That doesn't prove Batman is going to be able to avoid any hit Korra makes, especially something he has no precedent for (like getting knocked by by a wide-area airbending blast).



> Again, how are you so certain that Batman is going to get hit?
> 
> Korra attacks. Batman dodges. Batman counterattacks. When we're talking about somebody who knows a hundred martial arts, including a touch of death, and is probably multiple times more intelligent and a _lot_ more accuate, e.g. when he , I really doubt that Korra has much of a chance unless, again, there's some crazy speed discrepancy here.



A boulder.  The size.  Of.  A.  Large.  Building.

Martial arts doesn't factor in here.  The boulder doesn't care. Batman is going to get squished no matter how many martial arts he knows.  It doesn't matter, because she can hold herself in the air out of Batman's melee range.


----------



## Dudebro (Sep 13, 2014)

Why is this still a thing? Here is how simple it is. In terms of offense Korra crushes a Bat without prep. He could be infinitely smarter than Korra but like Wan said that means nothing if he is going to get  large building sized rocks dumped on his head from hundreds of feet in the air with an air shield that makes his regular weapons all but useless. No matter how good your martial arts skills are they aren't saving you from something too powerful for you to fight. Put the worlds most badass martial artist against a bear for example and watch all that skill and anticipation do literally nothing. The only thing that that would make a difference in this match is speed. Someone poor in batman's speed feats and we get our answer. Korra is hypersonic now apparently. Unless Bats has done more than bullet time he gets crushed.


----------



## Volt manta (Sep 13, 2014)

Wan said:


> In any case, it's a wiki quote.  Not exactly authoritative.
> 
> Martial arts doesn't factor in here.  The boulder doesn't care. Batman is going to get squished no matter how many martial arts he knows.  It doesn't matter, because she can hold herself in the air out of Batman's melee range.



Are we in-character here? Because Korra never goes for the long range like that, she's always been a mid-close range fighter.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2014)

what the fuck is this batwank?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 13, 2014)

Feel free to contribute an argument if you consider it wank.
But fact is Korra has only one feat to her name that puts her close to hypersonic so yeah.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2014)

yeah and batman has none


----------



## J★J♥ (Sep 13, 2014)

What is Korra going to do against anti avatar button on Batmans belt ?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 13, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> yeah and batman has none



Yeah? 




v





I got plenty more feats, stay mad brah.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2014)

>any of those
>hypersonic

pls


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 13, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Feel free to contribute an argument if you consider it wank.
> But fact is Korra has only one feat to her name that puts her close to hypersonic so yeah.



It's fairly above hypersonic rather than close to, and she only needs one to be at that speed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 13, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> It's fairly above hypersonic rather than close to, and she only needs one to be at that speed.



Batman out ran C4 which detonates at massively hypersonic speeds.

Korra react to a barrel of gasoline which doesn't  react at the same speed.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Batman out ran *C4 which detonates at massively hypersonic speeds*.
> 
> Korra react to a barrel of gasoline which doesn't  react at the same speed.





just stop talking


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 13, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> just stop talking





> When detonated, C-4 rapidly decomposes to release nitrogen and carbon oxides as well as other gasses.[4] The gasses expand at an explosive velocity of 8,092 m/s (26,550 ft/s).[9]



Science










You


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 13, 2014)

Dudebro said:


> Cause telekinetically thrown rocks cant be hyper sonic....



Obviously you can prove this


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2014)

in what fucking universe is mach 20 MHS 

jesus christ dude


----------



## Dudebro (Sep 13, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Obviously you can prove this



Prove what? That the fictional ability to throw matter five times faster than the speed of sound with your mind or more can occur in fiction?...That any solid matter for that matter can be propelled with that speed if proper force is given?....Actually....Yes....I can prove that....


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2014)

>getting rekt by the dude who joined in august and has negative rep

just leave and never return pls


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 13, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> in what fucking universe is mach 20 MHS
> 
> jesus christ dude



Hypersonic is Mach 5. 

That is Mach 24 (rounded), to correct your shitty math.

That's almost a factor of 5 times faster than basic hypersonic speed thus massively hypersonic 

Try again maybe?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2014)

how are you this fucking dumb?


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 13, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Hypersonic is Mach 5.
> 
> That is Mach 24 (rounded), to correct your shitty math.
> 
> ...



...Massively hypersonic is mach 100 and higher.

Seriously, even if we used the old vaue of mach 50, you'd still be at less than halfway.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 13, 2014)

> Massively hypersonic, as its name suggests, is a sub-category of the term hypersonic. In scientific communities they generally refer to anything above 25 times the speed of sound as massively hypersonic. Albeit there isn't any explicit rule about this.



As per OBD wiki standards, less by Mach 1 like it matters


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> As per OBD wiki standards, less by Mach 1 like it matters







> In the OBD, anything in the mach double digits range is hypersonic+and anything with a speed of mach 100 or over is defined as massively hypersonic.







> As such for the sake of convenience and better organization, the OBD regards any speed value above Mach 100 (34,027 m/s) as massively hypersonic (often abbreviated to MHS).



nice try m8


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2014)

seriously the fucking scientific community 

massively hypersonic is a term entirely invented by vs debating, I seriously doubt you can cite a single scientific source that so much as uses the term in that mach 25 context.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 13, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


>



So Korra is Mach 100?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2014)

>backpeddling and strawmanning this hard

I never said korra was mach 100

I said she was hypersonic

you then countered with some bullshit about C4 detonating at MHS velocites

after being proven wrong you are now attempting to save face by backpeddling and misrepresenting your opponents arguments

get the fuck out.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2014)

It's hard to believe there are people who joined in 2011 who are this pathetic

don't you anything better to do than wank batman and get proven wrong about made up terms on the internet?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 13, 2014)

Save face for what?

you came in here with ignorance towards batman and I proved you wrong.

You went on a strawman about MHS.

The OBD, not me, classified scientifically Mach 25 at MHS, but for
Convenience sake the put it at Mach 100. So I don't know why you're so mad.


How about you put up an argument for Korra instead?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 13, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> >any of those
> >hypersonic
> 
> pls



So concessions accepted?


Concessions accepted


----------



## Wan (Sep 13, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Obviously you can prove this



Yeah like Dudebro said, prove what?  Obviously you're already suspending your disbelief that ordinary objects/people can move at hypersonic+ velocities if you're perfectly fine with claiming that Batman can move at around Mach 20.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 13, 2014)

You can prove that all earth benders are throwing rocks at hypersonic speeds. Yes that's a big claim.


This has been been explain many times Batman isn't ordinary in terms of real life standards, he is fucking peak human by comic book standards.


----------



## Wan (Sep 13, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> You can prove that all earth benders are throwing rocks at hypersonic speeds. Yes that's a big claim.
> 
> 
> This has been been explain many times Batman isn't ordinary in terms of real life standards, he is fucking peak human by comic book standards.



Prove that anyone who has ever landed a hit on Batman is hypersonic+ now, please.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 13, 2014)

Wan said:


> Prove that anyone who has ever landed a hit on Batman is hypersonic+ now, please.



Anyone?

superman 

flash

Wonder Woman

Maybe that's too literal

Karate kid

Richard dragon

Bronze Tiger 

Cassandra Cain


All of which are faster than Batman.

But don't use this as a smoke screen for your lack of evidence that earth benders are tossing rocks at hypersonic speeds.


----------



## Wan (Sep 13, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Anyone?
> 
> superman
> 
> ...



So Batman has only fought 7 people in his entire history?  Surely there's more.



> But don't use this as a smoke screen for your lack of evidence that earth benders are tossing rocks at hypersonic speeds.



Is there any reason the rocks _can't_ be thrown at hypersonic speeds?


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 13, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Batman out ran C4 which detonates at massively hypersonic speeds.
> 
> Korra react to a barrel of gasoline which doesn't  react at the same speed.



Korra reacted and out ran post-explosion the explosion. Forgot where but it was stated that's minimum mach 10, which is what we're going with here. Not sure why you're quoting me given all I was saying was,
Again, one hypersonic feat is all that's actually needed to make Korra Hypersonic, unless proven an outlier later(and given Iroh lightning-timed in the earlier series - difficult to do.). Whether or not you like her being mach 10 that's where she sits.
I have no idea about what C4 detonates at or the exact feat in question so I won't even comment on that.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 13, 2014)

Korra:
Deflects batarangs with air bending.
Block batarangs with earth bending.
Blow away smoke bombs with air bending.
Flies with fire bending to dodge batarangs.
Trips & traps Batman with earth bending.
Attacks with fire & air bending.
Use gotham sewer water bending to freeze and trap Batman.
Korra metal bends utility belt away.

Batman:
Swings around with grapple, but Korra earth bends the buildings.
Notices martial arts stance changes and keeps his distance.
Tries to shock her with electricity, she blocks with earth bending.
Sonic screech device to incapacitate her?
Trick her into destroying the area to sneak up on her but Korra clears smoke and debris.

Korra wins:
Korra's powerset is far too versatile.
Batman could beat a normal bender, but not the Avatar.
Metal weapons and metal belt are useless.
Smoke weapons are useless.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 13, 2014)

Island said:


> "He [Batman] has mastered 127 styles of martial arts including Muay Thai, Escrima, Krav Maga, *Capoeira*, Savate, Yawyan, Taekwondo, Judo, Jujitsu, Ninjitsu, Kendo, Fencing, Kenjutsu, Kali, Bojutsu, Francombat, Boxing, Kickboxing, Hapkido, Wing Chun, Parkour, Shorin Ryu, Silat, Chin Na, Kyudo, Aikido, Varma Ati, Jeet Kune Do, Shaolin, Ba Gua, Hung Gar, Tai Chi, Kung Fu, Kenpo, and Karate. His primary form of combat is an idiosyncratic admixture of Tae Kwon Do, Judo, Muay Thai, Kickboxing, Karate, Boxing, Jujitsu, and Ninjitsu."
> 
> I can't find a direct source, but both the Batman Wiki and the DC Wiki confirm this. I'd like somebody here to confirm this, but if it's true, then, yes, Batman is a master at _every single one_.
> 
> ...



This ends the debate . 



If Korra hit him sometimes:



What he has within his standard:



I would like just to point out one feat that is hilarious:




Everybody knows that GL's lazors are lightspeed, Batman used Aquaman as a shield, AFTER it was fired ... FTL Batman ?

OH, INCONSISTENCY IS A BITCH ! " Peak human " my ass .

But now seriously, I don't see how Korra can own Batman . The battle is in Gotham, Batman would have little trouble calling the Batmobile, even while in mid battle . Let's say Korra is faster than Batman, she can't still knock him out so easily, he's survived a ton of times being crushed by a ton+ things and to remember that he has eletrical device in his suit and armor will not end well if Korra(Even faster) tries to attack him physically .


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 13, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> This ends the debate .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't notice battle was in gotham. Might change my answer if we're playing in his playground.
Fairly sure FTL batman IS what one would consider an outlier though.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 13, 2014)

Why would Korra attack physically when she has elements as wide, long, and mid range weapons?

Why would a car and/or tank be a problem for an earth & metal bender?

'Lesser' earth benders destroyed multiple fire bender tanks in ATLA.

Why does being in Gotham matter? She can tear up the streets, and bring down the buildings.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 13, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Why would Korra attack physically when she has elements as wide, long, and mid range weapons?
> 
> Why would a car and/or tank be a problem for an earth & metal bender?
> 
> ...



You're rushing Korra's metal bender's abilities too much . Fodder metal benders are about her own level in metal bender, if not better, seriously . I think next season she's becoming a metal bender in the level of the rest of her abilities, but as of now she's a rookie and a really bad one .

And a car or a tank being a problem ? Not too much, only when said car/tank is the fucking Batmobile and it's going at her direction, also he has more than one of them, she might even be able to avoid and stop one, but lots of Batmobiles, she'll have to get away from it, rather than bend it .

Not to talk about Ro-Bats army, his bat-plane, his rocket, spaceship, amored spacesuit, three bat bunkers in Gotham City and I think he has a nuke .



AgentAAA said:


> I didn't notice battle was in gotham. Might change my answer if we're playing in his playground.
> Fairly sure FTL batman IS what one would consider an outlier though.



Of course it is an outlier, I said it was hilarious .


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 13, 2014)

Can't he just push the I call the justice league button from somewhere on his belt or communicator?  He is in the DC universe... and some meta human is walking in his city.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 13, 2014)

He actually can, but I don't think it would be okay to do this in a fight .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 13, 2014)

Did Tari just try claim Korra can metal bend Batman's equipment. He do realize that it's not made from some impure metal right?

Batman has tazers and sonics that has made superman scream in agony. Building level advance explosives.

What's funny about this thread is there was a thread about Captain America vs Team Avatar and Capt won. batman has comparable feats to Steve and his belt grants him more options.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 13, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> Korra reacted and out ran post-explosion the explosion. Forgot where but it was stated that's minimum mach 10, which is what we're going with here. Not sure why you're quoting me given all I was saying was,
> Again, one hypersonic feat is all that's actually needed to make Korra Hypersonic, unless proven an outlier later(and given Iroh lightning-timed in the earlier series - difficult to do.). Whether or not you like her being mach 10 that's where she sits.
> I have no idea about what C4 detonates at or the exact feat in question so I won't even comment on that.



1) I posted a scan of Batman out running a hallway worth of explosives check it out , he does this all the damn time. 

2) Lightning bending isn't real lightning so I don't know why your acting like Iroh is relativistic.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

hmmmm

zaheer was locked up for like 14 years in a secluded island prison despite not being a bender. that means his prowess even without bending ability was enough for him to be regarded as that serious a threat

not in zaheer's wildest dreams could he ever hope to be batman

zaheer minus airbending couldn't have taken korra. zaheer _with_ airbending needed korra to be poisoned to have the advantage

however, batman is not zaheer. batman is a freaky peak-of-the-peak human who can bench a thousand pounds or more and move faster than anyone in the avatar series, unless ofc they're propelling themselves with bending

he's also fighting in a urban area which he knows well. there are advantages to this. if he was fighting in an open plain, he'd be screwed, because korra could use attacks with a huge area of effect to ensure he couldn't escape them. but in a city that's full of obstacles which prohibit that strategy, and where the lines of sight are constantly broken so he could hide anywhere, he has something of an advantage

he's also cleverer than korra in the same way that i'm cleverer than an ant. korra doesn't even have the most basic battle competence when it comes to using her abilities to the maximum effect. she'd probably take like 10 minutes to work out that she should go large-scale if they were fighting on an open plain. she's a bona fide moron

between that and his explosive boomerangs, tranquilisers, stunners, gas, and all the other nifty stuff he has on him, i'd give it to batman most times. 8/10 times


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 13, 2014)

Batmobile runs over Korra.


----------



## Atem (Sep 13, 2014)

Still hasn't even been clarified what version of Batman this is. 

I am still assuming it's New 52 Batman as it's the latest so Batman can outrun plastic explosives. 

Batman v2 #11






Using C-4 as an comparison it has a detonation speed in which the gases expand at approximately 8,092 m/s.





> When detonated, C-4 rapidly decomposes to release nitrogen and carbon oxides as well as other gasses. The gasses expand at an explosive velocity of 8,092 m/s (26,550 ft/s). After the initial explosion, gasses rush back toward the center of the explosion causing a second, inward wave of energy.



Reference. 

No idea what the current speed on Korra is.


----------



## Regicide (Sep 13, 2014)

Gwyn said:


> No idea what the current speed on Korra is.


Don't think we have an actual value other than just vaguely putting her in the hypersonic range.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

lol i wish writers would ever do just the slightest amount of research

"how fast does an explosion move?"

just type it into google, you slack-jawed hacks


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 13, 2014)

Avatarverse has casual wall to small building level strength/durability feats so they aren't exactly fragile.
Speed-wise they're hypersonic+.
I think the largest DC feat that is scaleable to Korra is multi city block level.
In short Batman would likely never want to be hit by a serious Bending attack but the more casual techs are.
The question is which version of the Bats we're talking about here.
pre-NU52 Batman has relativistic reactions, for example.
Thanks to that Richard Dragon comic.



Gwyn said:


> Still hasn't even been clarified what version of Batman this is.
> 
> I am still assuming it's New 52 Batman as it's the latest so Batman can outrun plastic explosives.
> 
> ...


After the initial  fireball diameter (which is quite small for explosives this size) you're better use the speed of sound for the explosion's spread.
Detonation speed is only used for the explosive's initial velocity.
It sucks in larger and larger doses of air as it spreads, not to mention other factors playing a role.
Blastwaves themselves are generally described as moving at the speed of sound.

On the other hand NU52 Slade has a hypersonic feat.
How does the Batman compare to him there?
Don't remember them fighting.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Interpret that how you ever wish but nu52 is going to take Bats to a whole new level when they're done.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 13, 2014)

These arguments are really stupid.


----------



## Atem (Sep 13, 2014)

willyvereb said:


> After the initial  fireball diameter (which is quite small for explosives this size) you're better use the speed of sound for the explosion's spread.
> Detonation speed is only used for the explosive's initial velocity.
> It sucks in larger and larger doses of air as it spreads, not to mention other factors playing a role.
> Blastwaves themselves are generally described as moving at the speed of sound.



Alright then.



> On the other hand NU52 Slade has a hypersonic feat.
> How does the Batman compare to him there?
> Don't remember them fighting.



They did apparently fight by hearsay I have heard but I don't know what the result of that was because I don't know when it happened to actually get a reference on it. 

I do know New 52 Batman can outright beat Bane, and Bane's new venom is now powerful enough that when Batman was dosed with it by the Scarecrow in Batman: The Dark Knight #5 he could hit Superman hard enough to make him bleed in #6. Might be an outlier though all things considered. 



There's their fight.

Anyway, Batman fighting Bane in Forever Evil Aftermath.







It ends with Batman beating him. Also, Batman early on was able to fight a whole hoard of Arkham Asylum inmates injected with the same new venom in Batman: The Dark Knight #1.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> These arguments are really stupid.



is that what you think? 



tari101190 said:


> Why would Korra attack physically when she has elements as wide, long, and mid range weapons?
> 
> *Why would a car and/or tank be a problem for an earth & metal bender?*
> 
> ...



this is how metalbending works in avatar



> During a lecture about chakras, Guru Pathik explained to Avatar Aang that metal is merely earth that has been purified and refined. Utilizing her unique ability to "see" using earthbending, Toph was able to perceive the trace amount of "unpurified" crude earth still present in the metal, target it, and use it to bend the purified metal itself



do you think that because the shit-tier metalworking of that time had enough "crude earth" in it to earthbend it, that means modern cars and so on will suffer from the same thing?


----------



## PhillipBeLikeWhat (Sep 13, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Did Tari just try claim Korra can metal bend Batman's equipment. He do realize that it's not made from some impure metal right?
> 
> Batman has tazers and sonics that has made superman scream in agony. Building level advance explosives.
> 
> What's funny about this thread is there was a thread about Captain America vs Team Avatar and Capt won. batman has comparable feats to Steve and his belt grants him more options.


I've seen several versions of that thread and they've got different answers for it....


How would he deal with lava? From Bolin :0


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

your other problem, guy with a lot of numbers in his name, is that you think it comes down to "x can neutralise y, therefore korra wins", as if korra is readily practised in doing all the things you say she can do to beat batman in your other post. she doesn't have the skill, the reactions, the practice, the experience, or the imagination


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 13, 2014)

> I do know New 52 Batman can outright beat Bane, and Bane's new venom is now powerful enough that when Batman was dosed with it by the Scarecrow in Batman: The Dark Knight #5 he could hit Superman hard enough to make him bleed in #6. Might be an outlier though all things considered.



Well Supes was holding back trying to reason with Bruce and yes this is an outlier considering the things Nu 52 Supes has taken on. The other feats are fine though. Batman in armor is a different issue though from regular Bats.



But the OP is'nt allowing that. Maybe if he can get to his Hellbat armor in one of his hideouts or one of his Armors(he carries some lesser Armor in his Batmobile IIRC but not too knowledgeable on their feats).


----------



## PhillipBeLikeWhat (Sep 13, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> With the Batsuit which is
> 
> - Highly fire resistant
> - Highly insulated
> ...


I disagree with this abit, While fire and airbending may not be as useful here let's not forget Korra's firebending pushed grown men into the air flying and on one occasion melted steel. Also i believe firebending has some pierce damage involved

With airbending Korra can just enhance herself or attempt to do what she did to unalaq and air throw him..


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

PhillipBeLikeWhat said:


> I've seen several versions of that thread and they've got different answers for it....
> 
> 
> How would he deal with lava? From Bolin :0



by throwing his shield at bolin and decapitating him before the lava got anywhere near cap


----------



## PhillipBeLikeWhat (Sep 13, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> by throwing his shield at bolin and decapitating him before the lava got anywhere near cap



Yeah that sounds like a smart move for him to leave himself open shieldless while the other people just sit there.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

PhillipBeLikeWhat said:


> Yeah that sounds like a smart move for him to leave himself open shieldless while the other people just sit there.



you know that shield's like a boomerang, right

it comes back to him

in the intervening two seconds, he can do something radical like dodge, dip, duck, dive, and dodge


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 13, 2014)

Just for the record lava is'nt going to hurt Cap considering his Super Soldier Serum makes him resistant even to heat/radiation from the original Human Torch and he has survived being in nuclear reactor for a while(his shield helped but he admitted he could'nt survive it for long) plus the whole vibranium/adamantium shield. Cap has also survived Gambit's low charge explosion



I am not very knowledgeable on Avatar nor am I commenting on who wins but lava is not going to kill Cap unless the raw power behind the attack is high enough.

Note: Captain America is used to surviving explosions a combo of his durability and healing factor plus sometimes shield help.


----------



## PhillipBeLikeWhat (Sep 13, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Can't he just push the I call the justice league button from somewhere on his belt or communicator?  He is in the DC universe... and some meta human is walking in his city.



I like this arguement haha

Next time i see another Spiderman vs Batman or something like that i'ma use this


----------



## PhillipBeLikeWhat (Sep 13, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Just for the record lava is'nt going to hurt Cap considering his Super Soldier Serum makes him resistant even to heat/radiation from the original Human Torch and he has survived being in nuclear reactor for a while(his shield helped but he admitted he could'nt survive it for long) plus the whole vibranium/adamantium shield. Cap has also survived Gambit's low charge explosion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well i agree that he could beat any bender 1 on 1,
Just that i see the team overwhelming him, With Bolin turning the ground all around him into lava while korra spams AoE attacks and such.
I don't really see why Cap would take out the comic relief character at the start before he gets off lava


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm not commenting on who wins, I don't know enough on the other side. Just saying that lava is'nt going to kill him easily. OP you should specify the version of Batman.


----------



## PhillipBeLikeWhat (Sep 13, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I'm not commenting on who wins, I don't know enough on the other side. Just saying that lava is'nt going to kill him easily. OP you should specify the version of Batman.


With the added help of the team, Lava will pose more of a issue with fire,water, and air running rampant on him.

Thought when it wasn't specified you assumed it was the current version.. So let's go with that


----------



## Dudebro (Sep 13, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Why would Korra attack physically when she has elements as wide, long, and mid range weapons?
> 
> Why would a car and/or tank be a problem for an earth & metal bender?
> 
> ...



Korra>run of the mill earthbender

How will batmobiles matter again? She doesn't need to bend the object in question when she can flip it over/blow it up just as easy. He better be calling in batwings...

What does this being gotham have to do with anything when we are talking about a person who can utterly destroy large sections of the battlefield in massive pits of fire and broken pavement with gestures?

All of bats standard equipment is useless here. All he could really do is try to get close enough to wail on Korra with physical strikes which as we have seen isn't enough to one shot her. If chi blocker's pressure point strikes are the same as Batman's then they are useless. Avatar state cancels them out as we have seen at the end of season 1. Even then Korra can shield her self with air and so on. Also while it probably doesn't matter admittedly Korra in avatar state has ripped apart solid Platinum chains with brute strength.

All Batman can do is run to the batcave(assuming he doesn't flattened by random building sized debris thrown at him) and come up with a plan. In a straight fight however what is he going to do? Name one thing Batman has on the regular that Korra can't counter. Stealth means nothing if everything you have to hide behind has been destroyed. 

Nu52 speed feats pls...


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

> How will batmobiles matter again?



the batmobile has machine guns and missiles 



> All of bats standard equipment is useless here



exploding batarangs are not

neither are tranquilisers or gas, depending on how much korra inhales before it's dispersed by airbending

in fact, none of his standard equipment is useless. what a brainless generalisation



> What does this being gotham have to do with anything when we are talking about a person who can utterly destroy large sections of the battlefield in massive pits of fire and broken pavement with gestures?



the only time korra has pursued anything like that strategy is when she was poisoned and driven out of her mind and that goes only as far as actually throwing around huge chunks of rock. she fought in urban areas for all of season 1 and never did anything like that. the "massive pits of fire" korra could create will not destroy buildings. earthbending will, but destroying buildings the size of the ones in gotham will take time



> Stealth means nothing if everything you have to hide behind has been destroyed.



except she won't be destroying everything


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 13, 2014)

> What does this being gotham have to do with anything when we are talking about a person who can utterly destroy large sections of the battlefield in massive pits of fire and broken pavement with gestures?



Because he tends to keep equipment that could solo the verse hidden in caves and secret hideouts like OMAC which is based on nanotech from Brainiac(Post Crisis) for example or Hell Bat Armor(Nu 52). He knows the city well, has underground passages and overall could stealth/hide out quite well enough to get to such equipment. 

Nevermind that even some of his standard equipment is dangerous to street and meta levels.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Nevermind that even some of his standard equipment is dangerous to street and meta levels.



batman has mines in his equipment that he uses to blow out reinforced doors and walls

korra would basically be liquefied by them 

there's also those sonic devices he has for disabling people


----------



## PhillipBeLikeWhat (Sep 13, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> the only time korra has pursued anything like that strategy is when she was poisoned and driven out of her mind and that goes only as far as actually throwing around huge chunks of rock. she fought in urban areas for all of season 1 and never did anything like that. the "massive pits of fire" korra could create will not destroy buildings. earthbending will, but destroying buildings the size of the ones in gotham will take time



What do you mean fire won't? Last i checked fires are still huge in burning down buildings and homes alike. What makes Gotham so special that fire wouldn't harm them much?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

PhillipBeLikeWhat said:


> What do you mean fire won't? Last i checked fires are still huge in burning down buildings and homes alike. What makes Gotham so special that fire wouldn't harm them much?





the guy obviously meant that korra could clear gotham of buildings with fire in the duration of a fight. like, a few minutes.

if you mean she'll just aggressively set fire to them and just *wait* for them to _eventually_ burn down, then, yeah, sure, fire will work. but it'd probably take a good 20 minutes. low-end


----------



## Atem (Sep 13, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> *batman has mines in his equipment that he uses to blow out reinforced doors and walls*
> 
> korra would basically be liquefied by them
> 
> there's also those sonic devices he has for disabling people



Batman can break concrete and reinforced steel doors with his bare hands as well.

Batman #6



Batman grabbing a Talon by the back of his neck, and forcing him through a wall made out of white marble.



Batman punching that same Talon through yet another white marble wall.

Note that Batman was stuck in the Court of Owls labyrinth for eight days at this point, and Batman was suffering from malnutrition and dehydration. The only water Batman could drink was probably drugged, and so he avoided drinking it when he could. That's on top of the fact that at the end of Batman #5 he got stabbed through the stomach with a sword from behind by this Talon.

Detective Comics #3




Batman kicks Jack in the Box through a concrete support beam. Note that Jack in the Box was also modified by the Dollmaker at the time.

Detective Comics #8




Batman breaks through a brick wall in order to reach Digger Jones.

Detective Comics #9




Batman punches/kicks one of the Talons against a reinforced steel door so hard that it dents and breaks open.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

it took the WTC towers 56 minutes and 102 minutes respectively to collapse after being hit with fucking _planes_

so...


----------



## PhillipBeLikeWhat (Sep 13, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> the guy obviously meant that korra could clear gotham of buildings with fire in the duration of a fight. like, a few minutes.
> 
> if you mean she'll just aggressively set fire to them and just *wait* for them to _eventually_ burn down, then, yeah, sure, fire will work. but it'd probably take a good 20 minutes. low-end



Heh that makes more sense. I doubt korra's going to just sit there nuking buildings with fire regardless


----------



## Dudebro (Sep 13, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> the batmobile has machine guns and missiles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Machine guns won't matter if she goes all out. Bullets are overrated, missiles however it depends on their yield. Benders lesser than Korra as of the third season regularly dealt with something pretty similar. Unless the explosions from them are ridiculously huge they won't matter either. 

Exploding batarangs are useless considering the person we are talking about has numerous means of flinging things like that out of her face effortlessly with air bending alone.

Once again...Airbending...Gas and tranquilizers will be useless unless you think Korra is too dumb not to clear the area with an air wave the moment she sees it.....As it turns out airbending by itself renders his equipment useless.....What a lack of creativity....You think her only means of defense is use offense and hope nothing else hits her?

Korra doesn't only do that when shes whacked out of her mind. She does it almost every time the area permits. She got arrested for it in the first episode. Your right though, by now she won't do that in a heavily populated city. You have that point...The fact is....Its an option...She COULD end the fight right there if she needed to.

Actually they could. There have been points in both series where fire was thrown with enough force to shatter stone quite easily and as shown its hot enough to melt steel. And Avatar state will be more than enough to knock down buildings of Gotham's size easily without taking time.

@Tranquil Fury I know but doesn't he have to get to it first? In other words he will have to leave the fight for sometime and using smoke pellets aren't going to be that effective.

Edit: Forgot about sonics. That could work.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

> Machine guns won't matter if she goes all out. Bullets are overrated



uhhh

what the fuck

korra is not bulletproof


----------



## babaGAReeb (Sep 13, 2014)

how much prep time does batman get?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2014)

but luc

bullets are overrated


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> but luc
> 
> bullets are overrated



do you know who this guy is 

and should i be bothering with him


----------



## babaGAReeb (Sep 13, 2014)

Dudebro said:


> Bullets are overrated



u wont think that when someones about to shot u in the head


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> do you know who this guy is
> 
> and should i be bothering with him



nope.

but he was on my side earlier so idk


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 13, 2014)

> I know but doesn't he have to get to it first? In other words he will have to leave the fight for sometime and using smoke pellets aren't going to be that effective.



Let's see
1. He knows the city inside out and it's a maze so most would struggle to find him
2. He has underground passage ways
3. Expert stealth ability including invisibility tech going off Nu 52
4. Multiple hideouts

No he absolutely won't have trouble using the buildings, structures and underground passageways while the opposition is too busy nuking them and if it's going to take them a lot of time to do that then it definately favors him. *Offcourse this ignores the stuff he keeps in his Batmobile*.

Offcourse thiis comes down to speed and I don't know much about Korra nor am I commenting on whether he can win or not but I was explaining Luc's argument as to why Gotham may favor Batman, it's not just about the structures, it's the stuff he can get access too.


----------



## Dudebro (Sep 13, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> u wont think that when someones about to shot u in the head



Who me?...Hell no I won't think that if I got a gun put to MY face. Guns aren't overrated to me at all....Then again I'm not an airbender with hypersonic reaction time who can make air shields that casually absorb the impact of bombs. Korra isn't bulletproof but she has the luxury of not needing to be in this scenario.

@Tranquil Fury Okay fair enough I won't argue that. Korra has no super special detection methods to get past that kind of crap that I'm aware of. Batman probably wins since Gotham is his battlefield.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

Dudebro said:


> Who me?...Hell no I won't think that if I got a gun put to MY face. Guns aren't overrated to me at all....Then again I'm not an airbender with hypersonic reaction time who can make air shields that casually absorb the impact of bombs. Korra isn't bulletproof but she has the luxury of not needing to be in this scenario.



hypersonic reaction time from what?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2014)

explosion timing or something


----------



## babaGAReeb (Sep 13, 2014)

Dudebro said:


> Who me?...Hell no I won't think that if I got a gun put to MY face. Guns aren't overrated to me at all....Then again I'm not an airbender with hypersonic reaction time who can make air shields that casually absorb the impact of bombs. Korra isn't bulletproof but she has the luxury of not needing to be in this scenario.



i dont watch avatar but isnt kora some water bender thingie?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Sep 13, 2014)

No clue where hypersonic's from

I know ATLA had some hypersonic feats with top tiers and bender lightning (which retroactively vindicated Iroh's legit natural lightning bending I'd assume, given the feat's only something like mach 11?)

Don't know enough about either series to guess as for if it applies to Korra though


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> i dont watch avatar but isnt kora some water bender thingie?



korra is the avatar m80


----------



## Dudebro (Sep 13, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> i dont watch avatar but isnt kora some water bender thingie?



Better. Shes the avatar who has control over all four elements

@Chaos The hypersonic reaction time is from the third season where in which Korra creates an air shield to protect herself and her friends from a bomb that detonated in their face right after the bomb exploded.

Edit: @Luc Your wrong and right. She saw the bomb right before it went off but the thing is that she didn't ACT until it already blew up. Hell we even see the reflection of the explosion in her eyes in slow motion. Also you don't seem to get the point. Fact is like you said that bomb blew up the house and she defended her friends from it. Her shields tanked the impact it would have had. Its pretty good a reason to think that could defend from some guns. And guess what gunfire is pretty loud. Since she can act in the space of time in an explosion she can act in the space of time within gunfire. Bullets are useless now.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Sep 13, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> korra is the avatar m80



oh ok.

r avatars hypersonic?


----------



## Fujita (Sep 13, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> unless the gif I saw was doctored (which now that I think about it could actually be true, I mean it's wan) I distinctly remembering us seeing the explosion happening and then Korra throwing the shield up while it was still expanding.



Yeah, I believe we see her staring at it while it's exploding before we ever get any indication that she's actually moving...

...though there's still the same issue with explosion timing that willy brought up earlier in the thread; detonation velocity is something calculated (far as I can tell) for the speed that the detonation moves through the shit that's actually exploding. Once it hits air things behave a bit differently.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> unless the gif I saw was doctored (which now that I think about it could actually be true, I mean it's wan) I distinctly remembering us seeing the explosion happening and then Korra throwing the shield up while it was still expanding.



korra opens the door

there's a bomb

it explodes

cut to korra's wide-eyed shock as the light of the explosion reaches her

cut to the explosion tearing through the house

cut to a view of the house from far away as smoke billows out the windows

cut back to korra and the crew in a sphere of air which somehow saved them from the explosion because lolwriters

___

korra sees the bomb _before_ it explodes

she has time to react


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

Dudebro said:


> And guess what gunfire is pretty loud. Since she can act in the space of time in an explosion she can act in the space of time within gunfire. Bullets are useless now.



the reason we say bullets are supersonic is because they reach you faster than the sound of them reaches you


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2014)

but the shield doesn't pop up until the explosion has already begun

ergo

1 bomb explodes

2 korras shield starts appearing

3 covers her completely

4 explosion hits the shield

so either she has explosion timing reactions or her air can move at vaguely similar speeds which probably leads to hypersonic reactions anyway I would imagine.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> but the shield doesn't pop up until the explosion has already begun



but how do you know? we don't see when the shield pops up. one second it's not there, the next second it's there. how do you know korra doesn't begin making a shield the moment she sees the bomb? ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Dudebro (Sep 13, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> korra opens the door
> 
> there's a bomb
> 
> ...



But she didn't before it already did....Thats the point and what matters. And unless I'm mistaken I always got the intention that "author intent means fuck all here"

Edit: I hate how slow my computer is with this site....Anyway your point of bullets being faster than sound is pretty much irrelevant. Guns don't behave in fiction like they should. Alot of people dodge bullets because "they heard them" And I'm pretty sure Korra is going to hear the batmobile drive towards her before anything it does. At which point she will see the guns. Also We know she didn't do it as the bomb was exploding because air bending has a visual effect at all times in the show and also....she didn't even budge when she saw it. Her arms were static when it first kicked off and when we see her again her arms were in a different position to make the shield.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> but how do you know? we don't see where the shield pops up. one second it's not there, the next second it's there. how do you know korra doesn't begin making a shield the moment she sees the bomb? ?\_(ツ)_/?



well air shields are opaque and we see the light in her eyes (lol) while the bombs exploding

imo the sequence of events is pretty clear cut


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> well air shields are opaque and we see the light in her eyes (lol) while the bombs exploding



that's true 

fair enough 

of course, that was still a visible threat. if she got shot in the back by a stealth mode batplane's machine guns, it wouldn't help, would it


----------



## PhillipBeLikeWhat (Sep 13, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> cut back to korra and the crew in a sphere of air which somehow saved them from the explosion because lolwriters


I still find it bullshit how airbenders can protect themselves from explosions, especially when P'li was doing it.
Anyway i don't really blame the writers for the idea of wind protecting against something like this as Storm has already done things with her winds that just straight ignore logic like, Protecting against Cyclop's eye blast at point blank range with wind so yeah


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> that's true
> 
> fair enough
> 
> of course, that was still a visible threat. if she got shot in the back by a stealth mode batplane's machine guns, it wouldn't help, would it



prolly not

avatar state might help

but I recall something about her losing avatar state or somesuch?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> prolly not
> 
> avatar state might help
> 
> but I recall something about her losing avatar state or somesuch?



avatar state wouldn't help her against something she couldn't see coming

and no she has it, she just doesn't have any of the other avatar's consciousnesses so she can't make use of their knowledge, meaning it's just her and the avatar spirit thingy


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2014)

aangs state had passive shields is what I was getting at

dunno how hers works tho so yeah


----------



## Fujita (Sep 13, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> well air shields are opaque and we see the light in her eyes (lol) while the bombs exploding
> 
> imo the sequence of events is pretty clear cut



And to add to this, she's standing upright while staring slack-jawed at the approaching explosion, and we know she isn't moving relative to the stairs behind her at that point. There's no evidence of air even moving at this point (and it was definitely going fast enough to "see" via this show's air physics when the shield was actually fully made).  

Then she somehow goes to crouching slightly with air shield in place and arms out to the side. 

This sequence of events where

> her reaction time is far slower than how fast she can actually bend 
> there's offscreen airbending when we have zero indication of this because hey, it _could_ be there

is seriously stretching credulity

Though yeah if she gets shot in the back, good luck with that


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 13, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> cut back to korra and the crew in a sphere of air which somehow saved them from the explosion because lolwriters


Base Book 1 Aang had a feat of cooling ~a thousand score cubic meters of lava with Airbending. Why is it "lolwriters" for Korra's air shield to protect them from the energy of the blast?



> korra sees the bomb _before_ it explodes
> 
> she has time to react


So? This doesn't defeat the fact that moved to erect the shield after the thing had already detonated.

By rudimentary scaling the barrel was about 3.5 meters away from the door. Korra was able to turn her body and swing her arms at ~a 90 degree angle. That puts her arm movements alone just above 1m. This means Korra had at least 2/7ths of the explosion's velocity. The primary explosive of Avatarverse is "blasting jelly". IRL we have an explosive called gelignite which is commonly referred to as blasting gelatin. That detonates at roughly 2500m/s. That means Korra's at least mach 2. Now, I took a look back at the scene and the explosion nearly engulfs the entire room by the time Korra moves at all. Not at all mach 10-20 as Wan was promoting in some other threads, but I'd say baseline hypersonic base Korra is a pretty valid assumption.


----------



## Fujita (Sep 13, 2014)

reposting this



Fujita said:


> there's still the same issue with explosion timing that willy brought up earlier in the thread; detonation velocity is something calculated (far as I can tell) for the speed that the detonation moves through the shit that's actually exploding. Once it hits air things behave a bit differently.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

Tacocat said:


> Base Book 1 Aang had a feat of cooling ~a thousand score cubic meters of lava with Airbending. Why is it "lolwriters" for Korra's air shield to protect them from the energy of the blast?



i don't remember that specific feat so i can't comment on it, but precedent existing for something idiotic doesn't make it less idiotic

how is a shield of air supposed to protect you point-blank from the energy of a blast that almost destroys a house from underground? 

it's _air_, not titanium


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 13, 2014)

Actually, I lied--blasting gelignite detonates at 8000m/s.



Fujita said:


> there's still the same issue with explosion timing that willy brought up earlier in the thread; detonation velocity is something calculated (far as I can tell) for the speed that the detonation moves through the shit that's actually exploding. Once it hits air things behave a bit differently.


Yeah, I was gonna bring that up in the last stupid Avatar thread. We've just never really treated explosions like their velocities would be affected radically by such short distances so I thought there was something I was missing.



Lucaniel said:


> i don't remember that specific feat so i can't comment on it, but precedent existing for something idiotic doesn't make it less idiotic
> 
> how is a shield of air supposed to protect you point-blank from the energy of a blast that almost destroys a house from underground?
> 
> it's _air_, not titanium


Eh, I see that more as a suspension of disbelief issue.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2014)

the obd in general takes awhile to figure these kind of concepts out.

nowadays because everything takes place of an elongated time frame it looks even longer than it used to.


----------



## Dudebro (Sep 13, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't remember that specific feat so i can't comment on it, but precedent existing for something idiotic doesn't make it less idiotic
> 
> how is a shield of air supposed to protect you point-blank from the energy of a blast that almost destroys a house from underground?
> 
> it's _air_, not titanium



Don't matter. Fact is that she did it and there isn't a reason as to why she can't do it again irregardless of its ridiculousness. As to how she did that with air alone? I would think its not so much as just the air itself but the fact that its probably heavily compressed or alot of supernatural force is put behind keeping it in place. That's just a theory though.

Edit: 8,000 meters per second? That's like mach 23....Well shit...What effect does the environmental factors really reduce that to?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

Tacocat said:


> Eh, I see that more as a suspension of disbelief issue.



i said "lolwriters" to begin with

what's the contradiction here?


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 13, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i said "lolwriters" to begin with
> 
> what's the contradiction here?


I don't know. Just seems kind of pedantic to harp on the writers of Avatar when the issue resides in the very nature of fiction. Fiction and writers thereby aren't obligated to make sense, so why consider the nonsense idiotic? That's all.


----------



## Wan (Sep 13, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> unless the gif I saw was doctored (*which now that I think about it could actually be true, I mean it's wan*) I distinctly remembering us seeing the explosion happening and then Korra throwing the shield up while it was still expanding.



Fuck off.  I didn't even _make_ the gif, I don't know who did.  The first person I saw post it was Fujita, IIRC.  But if you don't trust the gif you can go look up the actual episode ("The Terror Within")



Lucaniel said:


> but how do you know? we don't see when the shield pops up. one second it's not there, the next second it's there. how do you know korra doesn't begin making a shield the moment she sees the bomb? ?\_(ツ)_/?



Because we see what she's doing as she first sees the explosion (not just the bomb).  She's staring at it wide-eyed, not moving.  So any movement she made had to be after the explosion started.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

Tacocat said:


> I don't know. Just seems kind of pedantic to harp on the writers of Avatar when the issue resides in the very nature of fiction. *Fiction and writers thereby aren't obligated to make sense*, so why consider the nonsense idiotic? That's all.



lol

fiction and writers are obligated to make sense according to the rules which they devise in their fiction

air in avatarland is supposed to be air, not plot-air which can take on any material properties you need it to take on, including those of adamantium or whatnot


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 13, 2014)

clearly they pull the same magic trick as that horse in toriko and solidify a huge amount of air into a tiny place


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 13, 2014)

Batman autowins for being a better character.

Failing that, Korra takes it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> clearly they pull the same magic trick as that horse in toriko and solidify a huge amount of air into a tiny place



i imagine the amount of air you'd have to compress in order to come out unscathed from that explosion is probably more air than there was in that room. maybe that entire house


----------



## Wan (Sep 13, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> lol
> 
> fiction and writers are obligated to make sense according to the rules which they devise in their fiction
> 
> air in avatarland is supposed to be air, not plot-air which can take on any material properties you need it to take on, including those of adamantium or whatnot



Airbending has been used to protect against explosions since Combustion Man back in ATLA, so I'm not sure what the problem with Korra doing it is.



Onomatopoeia said:


> Batman autowins for being a better character.
> 
> Failing that, Korra takes it.



That depends.  Are we talking All-Star Batman here?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 13, 2014)

Why are people arguing Korra's speed and they don't put this calc:



? Was it debunked or something ? Anyway ...



willyvereb said:


> Avatarverse has casual wall to small building level strength/durability feats so they aren't exactly fragile.
> Speed-wise they're hypersonic+.
> I think the largest DC feat that is scaleable to Korra is multi city block level.
> In short Batman would likely never want to be hit by a serious Bending attack but the more casual techs are.
> ...



So ... Batman FTL is not a stretch ? You gotta be shitting me, mate . I mean FTL Batman ... Damn ...

Also, remember Batman has liquid nitrogen and use it to kill Korra . " She dealt with ice before ", I don't think we know how cold was that, but liquid nitrogen is at −196 ?C, I would very much like to see Korra staying alive after it hits her skin .

Also, for people thinking Bats wouldn't deal with Korra really fast with his hands:






To hold off fucking missiles . Put his insane force combined with pressure points and Korra is going down in hand to hand so fast it's not even funny .


----------



## Dudebro (Sep 13, 2014)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Batman autowins for being a better character.
> 
> Failing that, Korra takes it.



Semi relevant video: 

[youtube]qatmJtIJAPw[/youtube]



Lucaniel said:


> i imagine the amount of air you'd have to compress in order to come out unscathed from that explosion is probably more air than there was in that room. maybe that entire house



But its an explanation nonetheless.


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 13, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> lol
> 
> fiction and writers are obligated to make sense according to the rules which they devise in their fiction
> 
> air in avatarland is supposed to be air, not plot-air which can take on any material properties you need it to take on, including those of adamantium or whatnot



Which is...suspension of disbelief. With a little bit of cognitive estrangement thrown in the mix. Both of which are ubiquitous in fiction. It's not all or nothing; strictly adhere to the IRL physical properties of air or fuck everything. They can literally do whatever the fuck they want with Airbending, i.e. Airbending has super-properties that allows air to sap or endow massive amounts of energy or whatever. That's par for the course with fiction, not some exclusive gaffe on the writers' part.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

Wan said:


> Airbending has been used to protect against explosions since Combustion Man back in ATLA, so I'm not sure what the problem with Korra doing it is.



here's the problem:

*IT'S FUCKING AIR.*


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 13, 2014)

Korra's explosion-timing feat is kind of dubious, too.
But that doesn't matter when we can use at least some conservative scaling from ATLA.
And yeah, elements in Avatar tend to act kind of like generic barriers and energy blasts at times.
By which I mean things like fireballs having concussive force or wall of air stopping solid rocks or even lightning bolts.
That makes far more sense if you view them as just generic energy attacks and shields  powered by their chi which at times possess the attribute of their element.

And seriously, cooling lava with air looks tame in comparison to what Avatar Kyoshi did.
She literally blew an island away to the other side of the planet.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 13, 2014)

willyvereb said:


> Korra's explosion-timing feat is kind of dubious, too.
> But that doesn't matter when we can use at least some conservative scaling from ATLA.
> And yeah, elements in Avatar tend to act kind of like generic barriers and energy blasts at times.
> By which I mean things like fireballs having concussive force or wall of air stopping solid rocks or even lightning bolts.
> ...



Do we have a calc for that ?


----------



## Dudebro (Sep 13, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Why are people arguing Korra's speed and they don't put this calc:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We were just talking about that same feat you posted. No it hasn't been debunked and might be faster than thought. There has been only one dude debating against the idea in this thread and his argument essentially comes down to "it doesn't make sense and I don't like it" like that matters.

I'm not gonna debate FTL Batman. Mostly because I don't know enough about the feats in question or their frequency of occurring.

Liquid nitrogen is once again something she could either disperse or send back to him.



Lucaniel said:


> here's the problem:
> 
> *IT'S FUCKING AIR.*



Soooo no problem at all really...


----------



## Wan (Sep 13, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Do we have a calc for that ?



"Other side of the planet" is a bit of an exaggeration, but she did detach a large island (with several mountains on it) from the Earth Kingdom mainland and push it out into the sea, past the horizon from the main continent.  No one's ever calced the raw energy that would require AFAIK.


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 13, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Do we have a calc for that ?



Hood took a crack at it once, IIRC, but we all kind of jumped him because he's...well, Hood. I'll see what I can do about it in a few minutes.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 13, 2014)

Dudebro said:


> We were just talking about that same feat you posted. No it hasn't been debunked and might be faster than thought. There has been only one dude debating against the idea in this thread and his argument essentially comes down to "it doesn't make sense and I don't like it" like that matters.
> 
> I'm not gonna debate FTL Batman. Mostly because I don't know enough about the feats in question or their frequency of occurring.
> 
> ...



I know you're talking about it, I asked why no one posted(Not that I saw) . " Disperse " or " send back " you mean the capsule, right ? She can. but not with Batman being utterly ninja and slipping at her without she even seeing .



Wan said:


> "Other side of the planet" is a bit of an exaggeration, but she did detach a large island (with several mountains on it) from the Earth Kingdom mainland and push it out into the sea, past the horizon from the main continent.  No one's ever calced the raw energy that would require AFAIK.



I know how it really was, I remember at least this . 



Tacocat said:


> Hood took a crack at it once, IIRC, but we all kind of jumped him because he's...well, Hood. I'll see what I can do about it in a few minutes.



Oh ... Right, thanks .

Edit: Dude, I remembered the Insider Suit ... Does Bruce still have that thing ? And that Bat Amor he used in Night of the Owls ?


----------



## Regicide (Sep 13, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Do we have a calc for that ?


As far as I know.. we don't.

Which seems odd.


----------



## PhillipBeLikeWhat (Sep 14, 2014)

Well  battle outta last abit while batman finds a way to beat korra, sololy on the fact Korra is pretty versatile


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 14, 2014)

Korra more versatile than Batman ? 


The amount variations his bat belt has would simple be too much.

I.e one version he carries a mother box


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 14, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Korra more versatile than Batman ?
> 
> 
> The amount variations his bat belt has would simple be too much.
> ...



He just said she is " pretty versatile " not more than Batman .


----------

